# Problema cc1: warning /usr/local/include: not a directory

## brutico

Hola, cuando intento compilar algo me aparece este mesaje:

alculating dependencies  .. ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-text/libetonyek-0.1.6

cc1: warning: /usr/local/include: not a directory

cc1: warning: /usr/local/include: not a directory

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-5.2.6.2

 * If you plan to use lbase application you should enable java or you will get various crashes.

 * Checking for at least 512 MiB RAM ...                                                                         [ ok 

 * Checking for at least 6 GiB disk space at "/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-5.2.6.2/temp" ...              [ ok 

cc1: warning: /usr/local/include: not a directory

cc1: warning: /usr/local/include: not a directory

cc1: warning: /usr/local/include: not a directory

>>> Emerging (1 of 50) app-text/libexttextcat-3.4.4::gentoo

----------

## esteban_conde

mkdir /usr/local $$ mkdir /usr/local/bin ... asi todos los que te va a pedir.

----------

## brutico

Lo curioso es que me dice que los ficheros ya existen

----------

## quilosaq

Las advertencias dicen que no es un directorio, no dice que no exista. Comprueba si /usr/local/include es un archivo.

----------

## brutico

Si es un archivo.

----------

## quilosaq

Pues antes de borrarlo deberías averiguar quien lo ha puesto ahí:

```
equery belongs /usr/local/include
```

----------

